# Home from Slovenia



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We've just got back from our seven week trip via Germany, Austria, Slovenia, Italy and France. Hardly saw any British motorhomes except at Ste. Croix de Verdon aire.

Here are a few comments. Will post a detailed write up on our website later 

Weather - too wet for first three weeks then too hot for the next three weeks up to 40C 

Ferry - We changed both our Norfolkline sailings without problems and at no extra cost although they were fully booked last Sunday except the 6am crossing so we slept in the ferry port after checking in Saturday 
evening - not too noisy, at least until 4.30 when they started loading!

Internet - only got free wifi at one campsite in France - most places 
where available (very few) wanted silly money eg 3EUR for 15 minutes 
to use an old pc in the office. Seems to be still a novelty in rural 
France. Ljubjiana tourist office in Slovenia has a cheap internet cafe.
I have a wifi finder but never got a free connection in towns where we 
stopped in Germany, Austria or Italy.

Aires - very mixed from excellent to non-existent to scruffy with 
broken services - costs some free and up to 10EUR

Campsites - dearest 25EUR (ouch) at a spa/waterpark in Slovenia (after 
a long day's drive). There aren't many campsites in Slovenia 
but the three ACSI listed ones were good. Found one aire at a hotel 
for 10 EUR inc elec hookup.
Cheapest a reasonable 1 star municipal in Yonne France for 4.65EUR.

Satnav - useful at times but as we mostly didn't have a planned 
destination we only used it occasionally over short distances eg 5 to 
10 miles and there are as many farm tracks on the mapping abroad as 
here! We used PocketNavigator 6 beta (unfortunately the full release 
arrived a week after we set off).

World cup - not too much evidence except in France when they won a 
match and youngsters drove around a peaceful village (with a free aire)
for about an hour with horns blaring at 11pm. Generally only a few 
flags seen in towns. Watched the England Portugal match on my own in a 
campsite bar - how sad!

Motorhome - behaved well this year despite spending a few days near 
Mont Ventoux where we have twice had breakdowns previously but we 
didn't attempt the drive to the top this time It was 39C that day. Gave up on Biomagic toilet fluid in high temperatures and switched back to European Aquakem, had a few problems with grey waste smells despite putting various bio fluids down the drains

Gas - the Gaslow refillable worked great, getting a top up of 7.5litres at Rothenburg after 2 weeks for 6 EUR and 7 litres at Celje Slovenia for 4 EUR after another two weeks. We then let it run to empty which lasted for another three weeks (staying at mixture of hookups and aires but the fridge having to work hard) full top up of 11.2 litres at Vaison la Romain France for 8.16 EUR 

Money - no problems using a Nationwide debit card at ATM's and mostly having to sign receipts at shops and the chip and pin now works at some supermarkets in France! 

So generally had an enjoyable trip even if we drove too far - almost 5000 miles! Haven't worked out the diesel costs yet!

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Steve. A fairly mammoth tour, and I'll look at the pictures later after Big Brother (yes, it is STILL going on).

And thanks for the really useful info. We'll be hoping to follow in your tyre tracks soon, and your info is going in my "Grande Tour" file.

Welcome back  

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are back safe and sound and some interesting points to consider, not least of all, Biomagic in hot climes.

I am getting the impression that several people have had their holidays spoilt a bit by high tempreatures. If this is what it is like now, I don't know where August will reach. Friends in Spain who live there are expecting 40c this week. No chance enjoying yourself in that heat unless you are a lizard.

I am thinking that air con is becoming a necessity and not a luxury.


----------

